# Oak Organizer



## oldmacnut (Nov 15, 2012)

I've made these before, a Cherry one, Maple one, Cherry and Maple. They make great gifts, plus they sell for a pretty penny to.

So for the craft fair I decided to make a few out of my Oak Stash, this one is fresh from the booth after the 10th coat of poly.

No point in posting the other oak ones, they all look the same.

I am thinking about a checker-board one, wife and I were talking about it last night, I might make one to give at Christmas, or maybe keep at home.

It holds pictures in the front.

http://i.Rule #2/EtIU9.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/ashTw.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/nDKPh.jpg


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 15, 2012)

Very nice Jim ! I bet they sell well !
Scott


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 15, 2012)

Very nice work


----------



## oldmacnut (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Contrary to what I post normally, I actually do alot of flat work.

Anyway, here is the Cherry one I made for my wife a little over a year ago.
I made changes that only her organiser has vs ones I may make to sell.

http://i.Rule #2/jTHZh.jpg


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 24, 2012)

Nicely done Jim. They look fantastic. I really like the photo frames in the front idea. Great work buddy.


----------

